
1M Java questions have now been asked on StackOverflow - charlieegan3
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/tagged/java?sort=newest&pageSize=50
======
HoopleHead
... and 999999 of them immediately got closed and marked as "unhelpful/off-
topic"

